# Risk Mitigation



## Throwaway (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm interested in going to a convention one day. I can find transport (free)and lodging (free) at a con near me.

I'm really spooked by the idea of spending money on registration and attendance, then get there and not like it. I don't spend much money on myself because I've been burned so many times before.

What should I consider? Is there a solution to my problem?


----------



## Keefur (Jun 29, 2019)

Yes.  You should just go to a con.  I know you will like it.  I can't help you with the free room or attendance cost, but if you come to Fangcon I will do my utmost to make sure you have a really good time.


----------



## Throwaway (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm near FM, AQF, and F^2. Fangcon is really far away.

Your confidence is reassuring, though.


----------



## Keefur (Jun 29, 2019)

I suggest you go to a small con first, unless you are going with a group.  It is harder to actually make friends at a larger con because if you meet someone, you might never see them again for the rest of the con.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jun 29, 2019)

If you really just want to test the waters, get a day pass, as they're cheaper, and no hotel costs!

And you should be able to see the fursuit parade for free as well!

And remember:  “_Sometimes_, _princess_, _you_ just _have to take a risk_.''


----------



## Keefur (Jun 30, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> If you really just want to test the waters, get a day pass, as they're cheaper, and no hotel costs!
> 
> And you should be able to see the fursuit parade for free as well!
> 
> And remember:  “_Sometimes_, _princess_, _you_ just _have to take a risk_.''


Excellent idea about the day pass.  If you like it, they more than likely would be happy to convert it to a full pass.  If you are only going for one day, then Saturday is the best.  There is usually a lot more going on then.  Also, if you do like it, but don't have the money, you can always just stay in the public areas of the venue on the other days and maybe catch a room party.


----------



## Scylo (Jun 30, 2019)

Yeah these places always sell day passes and start small if you have social anxiety. However the free room and travel is more on you. The free room is probably easier then the free travel so sorry I cannot help you even though I’d love to. Also understand getting free travel you will need to give up your location the free room could possibly be achieved on social media

But yeah research the event before hand get a day pass and check it out and build from there


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 30, 2019)

Aquaifur is the Dells.  Indoor water parks, outdoor water parks, and lots of attractions around.  

It’s a good test of the waters - not too big, not too small.  Should be at Chula, and yeah, waterpark on site.  I might be doing photoshoots there or nearby to check it out myself.  If it goes wrong, I would be surprised given a lot of us furries nearby,


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jun 30, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> I'm interested in going to a convention one day. I can find transport (free)and lodging (free) at a con near me.
> 
> I'm really spooked by the idea of spending money on registration and attendance, then get there and not like it. I don't spend much money on myself because I've been burned so many times before.
> 
> What should I consider? Is there a solution to my problem?



So you're in Wisconsin, eh? Interesting...... Might as well add that to your profile as its now public knowledge!

Anyway, the reality is you're going to have to spend some money if you go! No way around it!

Even if you do find a ride and share a room, they'll almost certainly expect to split gas and room costs with you!

And their's the con admission, and you'll probably want a meal or 2!

You can budget and do it cheaper, but it will not be free!

So its really down to you whether you're willing to take the risk.......

Or, just watch the con videos posted online for free!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 30, 2019)

Fur^2 was fun and I'd recommend it. It's small enough where you really don't have to worry about getting lost too much. There's also a mall across the parking lot if you feel you need to escape for a bit. Of course, if it's like last year the lot will be a snowfield.


----------



## Keefur (Jun 30, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> So you're in Wisconsin, eh? Interesting...... Might as well add that to your profile as its now public knowledge!
> 
> Anyway, the reality is you're going to have to spend some money if you go! No way around it!
> 
> ...



A lot of cons have con suites.  They provide snacks and some actually provide real food.  Don't try to make a living out of the con suite, but it can sure help you cut down on meal expenses.  You can also bring some stuff to eat with you.  Maybe you should go to meetups instead of a con first.


----------



## Throwaway (Jun 30, 2019)

Keefur said:


> A lot of cons have con suites.  They provide snacks and some actually provide real food.  Don't try to make a living out of the con suite, but it can sure help you cut down on meal expenses.  You can also bring some stuff to eat with you.  Maybe you should go to meetups instead of a con first.



I've gone to a few meet ups. I can find transport and food, and a place to stay, so that's all good.


----------



## Tani Coyote (Jul 28, 2019)

I'm surprised no one has suggested volunteering!

If you have some hours to spare, many cons give their volunteers free food and comp your registration. But, a word of warning: registration is normally comped for the following year. The only con I've seen comp volunteer's registration same year (that is, issue a refund) is BLFC in Reno. BLFC also gives up to six meal tickets to its volunteers for 12 hours.

Most cons expect about 12 hours to get a comped badge. That usually includes time and a half, which most cons give for setup and teardown.

Each con is different of course, but it's an option to consider, especially if going for multiple days. And if you end up liking it, you'll get comped registration for the next year.

As for what volunteers have to do, that really depends on what you put on your application. But most of the time, it will consist of "check for registration badges at this door" unless you have a specific skill that a department needs.


----------



## Keefur (Jul 29, 2019)

Tani Coyote said:


> I'm surprised no one has suggested volunteering!
> 
> If you have some hours to spare, many cons give their volunteers free food and comp your registration. But, a word of warning: registration is normally comped for the following year. The only con I've seen comp volunteer's registration same year (that is, issue a refund) is BLFC in Reno. BLFC also gives up to six meal tickets to its volunteers for 12 hours.
> 
> ...


You know, you are right, but a lot of cons are getting wary of first time staff volunteers as many will try to come in to get a free admission and then skate on their duties.  Some cons keep hourly records of volunteers that show up at cons to work, but it usually takes a lot of hours to get a free admission via that route.  If you can land a staff position though, that is the best.


----------



## Throwaway (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks for all the help! It's been really illuminating!

I went to a meet recently, and didn't like it at all, so I'll probably just put the brakes on the con plans for a bit.

It's all good.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 29, 2019)

There's no guarantee you'll like it. Go at least once for the experience then decide if it's for you. The first fur con I attended (a small one) was both cringy and liberating. There was art of implied rape (nothing  grotesquely visual) and talk of "popping ones cherry". But at the same time it was refreshing to see everyone so open and relaxed about those sort of topics because, well, the fandom can be a very sexual place, even in real life. 

The things I did find enjoyable were the games and food. My god, the food was really nice, made by furries for furries. There was no karaoke though because the PlayStation was broken, but oh well...


----------



## Tani Coyote (Jul 29, 2019)

Keefur said:


> You know, you are right, but a lot of cons are getting wary of first time staff volunteers as many will try to come in to get a free admission and then skate on their duties.  Some cons keep hourly records of volunteers that show up at cons to work, but it usually takes a lot of hours to get a free admission via that route.  If you can land a staff position though, that is the best.



You are correct about the issue of flakes, but that's exactly why most cons will only comp registration for the next year. BLFC is one of the stranger cons in that it not only expedites badge pickup for first time volunteers, but also comps the same year. However, they also closely monitor the volunteer login and logout hours so it works out.

Regardless, nearly every con is more than happy to take on new volunteers, just be sure to sign in and out so you are properly credited for any work done!


----------



## Willow (Jul 29, 2019)

Tani Coyote said:


> You are correct about the issue of flakes, but that's exactly why most cons will only comp registration for the next year. BLFC is one of the stranger cons in that it not only expedites badge pickup for first time volunteers, but also comps the same year. However, they also closely monitor the volunteer login and logout hours so it works out.
> 
> Regardless, nearly every con is more than happy to take on new volunteers, just be sure to sign in and out so you are properly credited for any work done!


But it's still not a good idea to volunteer your time for a convention you've never been to if you're not even sure if you like conventions in the first place


----------

